# Cape San Blas - Info/Advice Needed



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hoping for some help. Going to be at cape San blas during the second week of july. We would like to go gigging for some flounder, but wasn't sure of the best areas. Will be staying at St. Josephs state park. We will have a boat with flounder lights.

Been at the Cape many times in the past, just never bee gigging for flounder. 

Any advice would be grearly appreciated.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

If your launching there at eagle harbor just work the bank in either direction. Ive had better luck around pig island away from the grass flats


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

kmerr80 said:


> If your launching there at eagle harbor just work the bank in either direction. Ive had better luck around pig island away from the grass flats



Thank you.


----------



## rhulsey3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Any luck when you went? I am going to be there 10 days in September and will be trying to gig for flounder for the first time as well. Was thinking about Eagle harbor as well.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

rhulsey3 said:


> Any luck when you went? I am going to be there 10 days in September and will be trying to gig for flounder for the first time as well. Was thinking about Eagle harbor as well.




Inshore Fishing was dead in July due to an abnormally hot June. We decided to just fish and although we looked for the flatties....didn't see any during the day. Last year we saw them day and night.

Plenty of scallops...just have to be in the right area.


----------



## rhulsey3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Plan on looking for Scallops too. I knew it had been really hot. Hope it cools down some before i go. Grew up frog gigging in NE GA mountains so the gigging game is something i am looking forward to down there.


----------

